# Best quality mt2



## It was me (Jan 23, 2016)

I may get stung For asking this on here but I'm curious who you guys use for quality mt2 . the site I use produces rather low quality mt2 . 

Rather not mention thier name as the other stuff works well and helped me with a gyno problem .. 

Thanks


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2016)

GWP were my G2 guys. I have used PeptidePros for my last go-round last summer. A friend of mine also used them and we both had a good tan. The only thing is that I think they don't carry 2mg. I through out a lot but it is cheap.

What made you feel that you got some bunk from the other company?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 24, 2016)

You're good bro.  GWP was my go to as well for peptides.  Can't speak to their mt2 as mt2 tends to just give me massive boners and incredible vomits.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 24, 2016)

I've always wanted to try it but I don't like the whole preload thing


----------



## mickems (Jan 24, 2016)

I used peptide pros last summer and for a while, I looked like a black man.


----------



## It was me (Jan 27, 2016)

snake said:


> GWP were my G2 guys. I have used PeptidePros for my last go-round last summer. A friend of mine also used them and we both had a good tan. The only thing is that I think they don't carry 2mg. I through out a lot but it is cheap.
> 
> What made you feel that you got some bunk from the other company?



Not really bunk as they do work just not very well in comparison to other products from the uk which is where I'm from . 
I thought the climate in Cali May of been a factor and decreased the quality but they were well packed with cooler bags . 
I ordered twice and just felt average both times . Thanks for your recommendation


----------



## It was me (Jan 27, 2016)

Spongy said:


> You're good bro.  GWP was my go to as well for peptides.  Can't speak to their mt2 as mt2 tends to just give me massive boners and incredible vomits.



Ahhhh. Me too . Iv stopped injecting Mt2 before a go to the gym for that reason .


----------



## It was me (Jan 27, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've always wanted to try it but I don't like the whole preload thing



I normally only ever do 1-2 iu per day for 3 - 4 weeks then go down to about 2-3 iu per week .  Some people blast it and inject lots more but I think it's more about the length of time you are on with a low dose . That's just me ..


----------



## It was me (Feb 10, 2016)

Are peptides pro defiantly legit ?  
I just ordered from these guys and to be honest the Mt2 inside the vials looks flattened in the vial . Usually Mt2 is bit Rockey . 
And no boners . This is the first time mt2 has not don't that .


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've never used their mt2 but I've used their ralox and anastanazole or however it's spelled


----------



## eastcoastian1 (Mar 20, 2016)

It was me said:


> Are peptides pro defiantly legit ?
> I just ordered from these guys and to be honest the Mt2 inside the vials looks flattened in the vial . Usually Mt2 is bit Rockey .
> And no boners . This is the first time mt2 has not don't that .



Don't mean to this topic back from the dead but I also just ordered MT2 from Peptide Pros as well and thought it was weird how flat the powder looked. Also I've had zero sides so far (even with a daily dose of 1.5 mg) and I'm a week in (without any noticeable results). Just wondering how it ended up working for you. Really thinking this stuff is bunk.


----------



## It was me (Mar 21, 2016)

eastcoastian1 said:


> Don't mean to this topic back from the dead but I also just ordered MT2 from Peptide Pros as well and thought it was weird how flat the powder looked. Also I've had zero sides so far (even with a daily dose of 1.5 mg) and I'm a week in (without any noticeable results). Just wondering how it ended up working for you. Really thinking this stuff is bunk.



I emailed them telling them that I had no side effects at all ( no boners , no slight pain , ).  I never waited long enough for the results to come through . I told them I'm well aware sides are a person to person thing and Iv used mt2 for years , I politely asked were they experiencing problems with a bad batch  .   They gave me 2 options . More product which they said would be from the same batch or a full refund . I chose a refund without any issue . 
After this I placed an order with Rui and to be honest I thought they were crap to . They do work but are weak . Slight boners nothing major . 
I used to order from cem meso which I think are better quality but they are so damn expensive .. I know measuring efficiency with sides is wrong but Iv never had issues at all .,  maybe the composition of mt2 as a whole has changed but some take it because it works just on your dick ..  

Hope it helps .  Email them .


----------



## eastcoastian1 (Mar 22, 2016)

It was me said:


> I emailed them telling them that I had no side effects at all ( no boners , no slight pain , ).  I never waited long enough for the results to come through . I told them I'm well aware sides are a person to person thing and Iv used mt2 for years , I politely asked were they experiencing problems with a bad batch  .   They gave me 2 options . More product which they said would be from the same batch or a full refund . I chose a refund without any issue .
> After this I placed an order with Rui and to be honest I thought they were crap to . They do work but are weak . Slight boners nothing major .
> I used to order from cem meso which I think are better quality but they are so damn expensive .. I know measuring efficiency with sides is wrong but Iv never had issues at all .,  maybe the composition of mt2 as a whole has changed but some take it because it works just on your dick ..
> 
> Hope it helps .  Email them .



Thanks for reply man.

I'm surprised you were direct about injecting and they didn't cut off all communication. I heard usually distributors will ban you if you imply you're injecting, just to protect themselves for legal purposes.

Do you happen to remember the vial color? I wonder if it was the same batch as mine, since some people say they've had good experiences using PeptidePros. This morning I just said the hell with it, and injected 3mg of it and, as I expected, still zero sides. Nothing, whatsoever. I understand everyone reacts different but the fact I can just 3mg of this stuff and feel nothing in terms of sides really says a lot. Plus, I've noticed no change since starting over a week ago and doing bed tanning twice. Think it's safe to say the stuff is bunk, which is too bad.

I will email them though. Appreciate the advice!


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 24, 2016)

Used mt2 with tanning booth. I was brown, even tooo brown.


----------



## mickems (Mar 24, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> Used mt2 with tanning booth. I was brown, even tooo brown.



After a month on mt2, the mrs said I looked like a black man. Definitely have to take it at small doses over time, to see what happens because, it'll creep up on you overnight. lol.


----------



## It was me (Mar 28, 2016)

eastcoastian1 said:


> Thanks for reply man.
> 
> I'm surprised you were direct about injecting and they didn't cut off all communication. I heard usually distributors will ban you if you imply you're injecting, just to protect themselves for legal purposes.
> 
> ...



The pitch their reply as animal testing to cover themselves , not sure if I mentioned actuall injecting but it was obvious what I was referring to when I emailed them . 
I must say the sides off Rui were very week and they have worked just took longer . Took about 2.5 weeks but I have fair skin . Mt2 takes more than a week to work for me . 
As for the vial colour I'll let you know when I get home . 
Maybe their product works but they offered a refund so i took it . They did say they stand behind it though and were very polite . 
Cem Meso for me if you want sides . That shit made me horney as hell


----------

